
Air Force grounds F-35 operations after pilots suffered hypoxia - tolien
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2017/06/air-force-grounds-f-35a-operations-at-training-base-after-pilots-suffered-hypoxia/
======
smilekzs
Mentioned later in the article: F-22 and F/A-18 also had similar problems. My
guess is this has more to do with the life support system rather than the jet
as a whole.

~~~
tolien
Yeah, in that respect it’s an unfortunate title - the F-35’s a boondoggle
that’s easy to beat on but this is probably one of the (few) common parts.

------
bdavisx
This is one hell of an aircraft system. Huge amounts of money, still not
operational, but lots of money made by defense contractor companies.

~~~
astrodust
It's like the Itanium of aircraft.

